# Website Optimized



## Gizmo (7/2/15)

Sorry for the past 2 weeks of up and down performance. We are now fully optimized. See that the forum now has 148 concurrent users its still stable. I think we have a win. 

Enjoy the optimized forum! Happy vaping guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (7/2/15)

Thanks Gizmo.


----------



## Dubz (7/2/15)

Thanks @Gizmo smooth like butter now


----------



## Silver (7/2/15)

Thanks @Gizmo 
Forum is rocking and rolling
Very fast indeed


----------

